# Medical insurance coverage for US citizens in the UK?



## mkuodeemer (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm moving to the U.K. with my husband, who is a British citizen. I am a U.S. citizen and currently have Aetna Global insurance, but am wondering if I need to keep my insurance once I move to the U.K.? Or can I just use NHS to cover me completely?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not terribly familiar with the UK system, but normally if your husband is going to be employed in the UK, you should be covered through him. If you're going to retire to the UK, with your husband's work history all in the US, you may need to keep that coverage.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

mkuodeemer said:


> I'm moving to the U.K. with my husband, who is a British citizen. I am a U.S. citizen and currently have Aetna Global insurance, but am wondering if I need to keep my insurance once I move to the U.K.? Or can I just use NHS to cover me completely?
> 
> Thanks!


I understand that policy is intended for short stays abroad only. With the sole exception of FEHBP and other employer-paid health insurance specifically valid worldwide, it would seem unnecessary and expensive to carry anything but BUPA and similar NHS-coordinated insurance. Remember to buy travel policies when going abroad since unless you are an EU/EEA/Swiss citizen you won't have EHIC (formerly E111) EU-wide free cover.

We have a FEHBP policy (US federal employee and retiree policy) and hardly ever use it. The medical are on the NHS is equal in most cases to anything you pay for. Only if there is a waiting list does it make a difference.


----------

